

Speed Rules in the Information Age - geargrinder
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2013/02/28/the-information-age/

======
geargrinder
If you aren't familiar with Bob Lefsetz, he used to be with Rhino Records. He
started an email newsletter which now gets read by most of the music industry,
and lots of others.

His writing style is off-the-cuff. He often berates music veterans for being
behind the technology and information curve.

I find it interesting reading and often get inspired by his thoughts.

